# 4 wheeler suggestions



## pcann (May 1, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a new 4 wheeler and wanted some oppinions. My buddy has a Polaris 400 Sportsman and it's awesome. I have been looking at the 500 EFI Sportsman. Since talking it over with some people I've heard some horror stories about Polaris. I'm open to other brands but wanted to get some oppinions on what everyone preferes.

Any help would be welcome,

Thanks,

Phil Cann


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

I like my honda 680 efi with power steering.And all the goodies attached.Just something more to look at beside a polaris.Ive got right at 200 miles since new last month.Its also been through some stuff of serious mud at the club and did just fine.The ride is like a cadillac .


----------



## pcann (May 1, 2007)

Man that looks like a sweet machine. How much did it cost? If you don't mind. I'm looking to spend around 7000.00 on one.

Thanks,


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

pcann said:


> Man that looks like a sweet machine. How much did it cost? If you don't mind. I'm looking to spend around 7000.00 on one.
> 
> Thanks,


If you wanna ride it then ill tell you the price.Im not far from you.I went to tenn to get mine.


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

*Big Bertha*

Here she is the first week out.


----------



## pcann (May 1, 2007)

Nice pics looks like it was fun.  I'm leaving for Milledgeville in a couple of hours. Thanks for the offer to pre-ride. I'm open to any manufacturer I haven't made my mind up yet. I finally got the go ahead from the wife so I want to jump on this oppertunity while the window is open.


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

pcann said:


> Nice pics looks like it was fun.  I'm leaving for Milledgeville in a couple of hours. Thanks for the offer to pre-ride. I'm open to any manufacturer I haven't made my mind up yet. I finally got the go ahead from the wife so I want to jump on this oppertunity while the window is open.


The money you wanna spend is about what the base machine is .plus accessories.


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

Anytime you wanna ride let me know.


----------



## pcann (May 1, 2007)

Thanks Steve


----------



## stev (May 1, 2007)

pcann said:


> Thanks Steve


No problem.


----------



## Lead Poison (May 1, 2007)

pcann, I have one word for you...Honda

My hunting buddies and I own nothing but Hondas; they're that good!!! If Hondas didn't exist, I can tell you we wouldn't buy Polaris.     My friends have NOT had reliable service from Polaris ATVs. So our second choice would Yamaha.

You can't beat a Honda...you just can't. They are the most reliable atvs ever made.


----------



## Nate23 (May 1, 2007)

I would third the Honda.  Great transmissions and overall reliability.


----------



## pcann (May 1, 2007)

Thanks guys I'll be looking at them this weekend.


----------



## Berryhill (May 2, 2007)

I'm in total agreement. I have a 1984 Honda 250, supposedly the first year they manufactured the 4-wheelers (the Smithsonian has contacted me about putting it in their museum) . 
It has been to Pluto and back. I have changed the spark plugs 6-10 times and had it serviced once a year... it still runs great.
My wife just bought me a new Honda 500 from the same place in Chattanooga Stev is referring to. Nothing against Polaris, but you cannot go wrong with a Honda.


----------



## Nate23 (May 2, 2007)

Dang, that this is as old as I am....literally.


----------



## stev (May 2, 2007)

Nate23 said:


> Dang, that this is as old as I am....literally.


That makes you a antique too.


----------



## all ducked up (May 2, 2007)

got a polaris ranger with a 500cc motor.  diffrent machine but same motor and trans.  no problems.  its a 2005 that i got new and has over 250 hrs on it.  no problems with anything except for stuff i did to it.  one complaint is the parkin break.  they suck!! but other than that all good.


----------



## Nate23 (May 2, 2007)

stev said:


> That makes you a antique too.



Dang, Stev.... 

What does that make you?


----------



## stev (May 2, 2007)

Nate23 said:


> Dang, Stev....
> 
> What does that make you?


older and wiser i guess.


----------



## jp328 (May 2, 2007)

I have the Polaris. I get the yearly maint on it and it is rock solid. The belt drive is great. Very comfy. You can ride it all day. I did have problems with the shop I had working on it, now I have someone that knows the polaris. All I can say is that it out runs and out pulls (disc) others in our camp. 

I love my polaris!!


----------



## Nate23 (May 2, 2007)

stev said:


> older and wiser i guess.



Grayer too...   


Go get you a Honda.....no belts to slip or fry


----------



## MonroeTaco (May 2, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Yamaha! 2nd I'd get a Honda. Had a Polaris- would never buy another. It spent more time in the shop than in the woods.


----------



## stev (May 2, 2007)

Nate23 said:


> Grayer too...
> 
> 
> Go get you a Honda.....no belts to slip or fry


Not gray silver.


----------



## pcann (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys looks like it is down to two manufacturers.

Everyone I have talked to about them are pushing for Honda and then Yamaha 2nd. 

I'll let you all know what I go with.


----------



## pcann (May 2, 2007)

Steve,

         Is that a 5' X 8' trailer you have? I'm thinking of getting a 5' X 10' so I can put a box on the front to store stuff in.


----------



## deerbandit (May 2, 2007)

Stev did you buy your honda up around the dods avanue area in Tenn? Also you might want to look into a kawasaki used to have an older model 400 4x4 and my friend now has a 650 brute force we beat the snot out of them and never broke also pulled a few hondas out when they would get over the head.


----------



## insanehunter (May 3, 2007)

*honda*

get the honda it is the best i have a 2000 forman it has had no problems none ! i would not buy a polaris


----------



## Hogtown (May 3, 2007)

I've had several Polaris ATV's and they have all been great. Currently, I have a 500 HO Sportsman.  The Hondas are also wonderful machines. No one has mentioned the one aspect that I think Polaris beats Honda on and that is size. The Polaris is sized to fit an American citizen whereas a Honda feels like a little tricycle to me.  I feel like a clown in a circus when I ride the Hondas used on my lease.


----------



## Rockytop (May 3, 2007)

HONDA, HONDA, HONDA.


----------



## pcann (May 3, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the advice!!!  I've made up my mind and am going with the HONDA RINCON 680.

I'll post pictures when I get it Saturday.


----------



## Nate23 (May 3, 2007)

Good job my friend.  You will be satisfied for years to come.  Check out this site...

RinconRiders.com

it might help you out in the long run if you have questions about service, mods, or general questions.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 4, 2007)

I've owned a 04 Kodiak 450 and now have a 06 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI. Really did like the Kodiak but the Polaris does seem to have a smoother ride. Have not had one ounce of problem from my Sportsman and have about 800 miles on it too.


----------



## Nate23 (May 4, 2007)

The ride will be fine on the Rincon....it's got IRS.


----------



## Glassman (May 4, 2007)

MonroeTaco said:


> Can't go wrong with a Yamaha! 2nd I'd get a Honda. Had a Polaris- would never buy another. It spent more time in the shop than in the woods.



Yamaha here too!


----------



## Skunked (May 4, 2007)

I have rode numerous quads for a long time and the Honda's and the Yamaha's are best.  The reliability and craftsmanship are bar none.  The Polaris' are comfortable but they completely lack in craftsmanship.  The belts slip and break (only happens on the machines that see real mud and water crossings).  A new belt is $80.  I understand that Polaris is trying to fix this problem by making the belt housing more waterproof.  On the yamaha's, specifically the new Grizzly, that thing is all most waterproof.  Look at thier website and check out how they made the baffles for the airbox.  They really engineer thier quads well.  I love Honda too.  They are practically bulletproof.  Both Honda and Yamaha are easy to work on and parts are easy to find, unlike Polaris.  What some people don't know is that Yamaha makes replacement parts for Honda and Honda makes replacement parts for yamaha.  Not all the parts but some of them.  Honda and Yamaha are basically the same machines and they are both very well built.  Honda's just have longer lineage than Yamaha in the quad department but both are great machines.


----------



## sureshot375 (May 5, 2007)

we have owned 3 polaris. all were junk.  I would never buy another.  My friends have hondas and yamahas and they treat them like crap and they just keep on going.  I always babyed the polaris and it was always broke. polaris are great when they work.


----------



## Dub (May 5, 2007)

pcann said:


> Hey guys thanks for the advice!!!  I've made up my mind and am going with the HONDA RINCON 680.
> 
> I'll post pictures when I get it Saturday.



You'll be very pleased with that machine.

I have a 2005 Sportsman 500 HO that I bought new.  I haven't exactly worn it out...just a little over 300 miles on it.  I've been riding way more this last month than I have the first two years of owning it.

I went with this bike due to a stellar recomendation from a buddy whose duty in life (when not at work) was to abuse the heck outa four wheelers.  He and his family have several machines from different manufacturers.  

He works on them himself and was adamant that the Polaris is a super machine.  I bought one like his and have enjoyed it.  The ride is very good.  Power is great.  Mud is no problem.  The factory tires that came on it are super.  Storage on the unit is great also.  It's a big framed 4wheeler which suits me fine.

Reliability isn't something that I've been able to determine, yet.  I'll know more about that in the years to come.

Since buying my bike there have been a lot of bad hype about the Polaris belt system.  I hope that I don't ever have to contribute to the bad press.  I'll see....again, I haven't really put the miles on mine to see.


The farmer and his son that I used to lease hunting land from both ride Honda Ranchers.  Their particular bikes are no frills types.  I'm sure you can equip them however you want.  The ride on these smaller machines wasn't so good to me.  They don't do as well in disc situations, either.  In their case, they don't need to...they have tractors galore for ground work.

These Hondas are old as the hills and run great as always.

I've ridden a few miles, now, with Stev.  His 680 Rincon is bad to the bone.  It is a full sized machine with every option you could imagine.  He's added some storage (don't know where his deer are gonna go ) and extras to really get the most from the vehicle.  

I'm not running out and selling my Polaris for any reason....BUT.....when it comes time in a few years to replace it.....I'll be giving the larger Hondas a strong look.  His machine has the smooth ride that I'm looking for...otherworldly dependability of a Honda and overall well featured.

Good luck in Chat...get there early from what I've heard.

Post some pics when you get home!!!


----------



## stev (May 5, 2007)

Dub said:


> You'll be very pleased with that machine.
> 
> I have a 2005 Sportsman 500 HO that I bought new.  I haven't exactly worn it out...just a little over 300 miles on it.  I've been riding way more this last month than I have the first two years of owning it.
> 
> ...


I got one of them totems that hook up to the reciever.It should do.


----------



## Dub (May 5, 2007)

stev said:


> I got one of them totems that hook up to the reciever.It should do.



Somehow...I knew you had a plan!!!!

I saw a cool cart attachment at cyclecountry.com that I was gonna tell you about...but you already have it covered.


----------



## stev (May 5, 2007)

Dub said:


> Somehow...I knew you had a plan!!!!
> 
> I saw a cool cart attachment at cyclecountry.com that I was gonna tell you about...but you already have it covered.


I got some places there you need to see that i found today.


----------



## Dub (May 7, 2007)

Sounds good!!!!!!


----------



## stev (May 7, 2007)

Dub said:


> Sounds good!!!!!!


C you down there soon.


----------



## hunter bob (May 8, 2007)

*ATV*

I have rode a Yamaha Moto 4 350 since I brough it new in 1988. I still have and it still runs just as strong today as the day I brough it.
I just brough a Honda, ES 500 Forman 2006 model. I can't believe the difference in the ride. The Honda is more confortable. I think I made a good dicision.
Hope you find what you want.


----------



## Ole Crip (Oct 11, 2011)

Riderswholesale.com linhai bighorn 300 sidebyside this is an awesome machine I purchased one a while ago and I am very pleased with it.It is built by yamaha and the people at riderswholesale are good people.I paid 5200 for mine it comes with a top also.I am very happy with mine.


----------



## flingin1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Honda


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 6, 2011)

I had a Suzuki and it was great machine,I like the ride of Polaris but I have had honda dirt bikes that we were very rough on and had no problems at all.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 7, 2011)

You think the OP is still looking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> You think the OP is still looking.





I dunno, the threads only 4 years old . . .


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow sorry I did not notice


----------

